

Show HN: Keeping.com – Turn Gmail into a helpdesk - keepingcom
http://www.keeping.com/

======
Rizzo95
Great idea to build this into existing email workflow. It's smart when
developers build on top of Gmail.. speeds adoption

~~~
keepingcom
yap, you got it

------
keepingcom
Keeping™ is a Gmail extension that adds helpdesk functionalities to any Gmail
or Google App email accounts. What do you think?

